# iron warrior collectors edition



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, on the black library website it says that the copies of iron warrior collectors edition signed will be restricted to 1000. Just wandering if anyone could help me out by telling me if i can still get a copy signed or unsigned?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Ebay is your best bet for that item. If you just want the story and don't care about having it signed or numbered, get the Iron Warriors omnibus.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Does the omnibus have the art as well? Thats the main reason i want the book in the first place.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

No, it doesn't. However, the Omnibus does have _Storm of Iron_ and a bunch of short stories though: http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/iron-warriors-omnibus.html.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok thanks ill try ebay first but the omnibus still sounds god even though i already have storm of iron.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pretty good collection. Although you might want to read the Ultramarines series as well (if you haven't already) if you're thinking about reading the Omnibus, for the short stories take place at different parts through the series.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Last week a collectors edition of Iron Warrior sold on EBay for £156.I think you should get the Omnibus or The Ebook version of Iron Warrior.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah dude those are the only two versions. They just wont make anymore single copies anymore because according to ADB the printing of those novels are really hard to do, and not to mention, they are signed.


----------

